# لمن اراد التجارة (اقلام وكبكات بالجملة)



## o00osultano00o (28 أكتوبر 2016)

لم



لمن اراد التجارة عندي كمية كبيره وابي ابيعها من اقلام وكبكات والسعر حسب الكمية وهذه الصور 
رقمي للواتساب 0594997144


----------



## سعاد حلمى (7 نوفمبر 2016)

*رد: لمن اراد التجارة (اقلام وكبكات بالجملة)*


جزاكم الله خيرا 
موضوع ممتاز نتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## mona88 (29 أكتوبر 2017)

*رد: لمن اراد التجارة (اقلام وكبكات بالجملة)*

ممكن حدا يساعدني اعمل موقع وبدي شي رخيص ازا ممكن (- ؟؟؟
لانه ابي افتح تجاره مثلها على النت


----------



## sara91 (29 أكتوبر 2017)

*رد: لمن اراد التجارة (اقلام وكبكات بالجملة)*

في شركة أسمها لينكستر لتقنيات الويب وذي الرابط حق الموقع 
https://linxtter.com
يعطونك موقع إنترنت إحترافي مع دومين ببلاش

ويعطونك بعد إيميل خاص فيه أسمك وعندهم بعد تصاميم ببلاش للموقع حقك


----------

